# Apache unter Centos 5 updaten



## live4music (3. April 2011)

Guten Tag,

kann mir vllt. jemand sagen, wie kann man den Apache update, so dass alles Daten nicht verloren gehen. Also mein Server ist von Strato, als ich die System auf Centos 5 umgestellt habe, musste ich dann alles neue installieren, hab dort Plesk 9.5 installiert. Und hab jetzt versucht mein Apache und PHP zu update, so wie es hier auf dieser Seite beschrieben ist http://www.bilot.com/?p=3?p=3&lang=de, aber mein PHP Version ist genau so geblieben  5.1.6. Apache, PHP, MYSQL wurde automatisch installiert, nach dem ich Plesk installiert haben.

Kann mit vllt. jemand Tipps geben, wie ich Apache und PHP ambesten updaten kann, so dass meine Daten erhalten blieben. Weil habe da schon meine Seite online.

Hab jetzt :

PHP Version 5.1.6
Apache 2.0 Handler


----------



## threadi (3. April 2011)

Hab kein CentOS, aber fand diese englischsprachige Anleitung:
http://wiki.centos.org/HowTos/PHP_5.1_To_5.2
auf der die deutsche vermutlich basisert.

Wie ermittelst Du denn die PHP-Version? Über den Apache mit einer Datei in der phpinfo() steht oder an der Konsole (und wenn ja, wie)?


----------



## live4music (3. April 2011)

diese Anleitung hab ich schon gelesen, hat aber nix gebracht php ist genau so geblieben. Obwohl ich alles so wie es dort geschrieben ist gemacht habe.

ich ermittele es mit php -v über shell, oder phpinfo() zeigt es auch.


----------



## threadi (3. April 2011)

Was sagt "rpm -qa |grep php" an der Konsole?

Gib auch mal php in der Konsole ein und schau dann mit der Tabtaste was alles zur Autovervollständigung vorgeschlagen wird. Wenn dort mehrere php-Binaries genannt werden, stimmt es etwas nicht.


----------



## live4music (3. April 2011)

so das alles kommt bei mir raus 


```
php-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
php-pdo-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
psa-php5-configurator-1.5.3-cos5.build95101209.05
psa-appvault-phpads-2.0.8-8203520080409011611
psa-appvault-phpmoney-1.3-8204320080409011649
psa-appvault-phpsurveyor-0.98-8204320080409011723
php-cli-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
php-gd-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
php-mbstring-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
php-mysql-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
php-xml-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
psa-appvault-phpbook-1.50-8203220080409011638
psa-appvault-phpdig-1.85-8203120080409011645
psa-appvault-phpmyfamily-1.4.1-8203420080409011655
psa-appvault-phprojekt-5.2-8200820080409011713
psa-appvault-phpwebsite-0.10.2-8203420080409011738
php5-ioncube-loader-3.1-07051711
php-sqlite2-5.1.6-200705230938
php-mcrypt-5.1.6-15.el5.centos.1
php-common-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
php-imap-5.1.6-27.el5_5.3
psa-appvault-phpbugtracker-1.19-8203820080416050605
psa-appvault-phpmyvisites-2.3-8202820080409011701
psa-appvault-phpwiki-1.3.11-8204320080409011808
phpmyadmin-2.11.11.3-1.el5.rf
```


----------



## threadi (3. April 2011)

Dann hat er nicht wirklich ein Update durchgeführt. Da es über die in CentOS enthaltene Paketverwaltung läuft, würde ich darauf tippen, dass Du nicht die richtigen Quellen für das Update auf php 5.2 eingebunden hast. Frag das am Besten mal in einer CentOS-Community.


----------



## live4music (3. April 2011)

ok, danke werde das gleich mache.


----------



## Maniac (7. April 2011)

Soviel ich weiß kannst/solltest du den Indianer/PHP unter *PLESK* nicht updaten.
Wenn du eine höhere Version von PHP möchtest, musst du dir das Separat installieren und PHP als CGI laufen lassen.
Mehr dazu findest du beim Strato-Support oder im Plesk-Forum


----------

